# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  أخيراً.. يوتيوب باللغة العربية

## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*أخيراً.. يوتيوب باللغة العربية* 

** 

*اطلق موقع يوتيوب العالمي اللغة العربية في صفحته الرئيسية وبعض الصفحات* 
*الفرعية بالموقع, وما زال تعريب الموقع مستمر لبعض الصفحات كمشاهدة الفيديو*
*او البحث عن مقطع فيديو .* 
*وذكر بعض المتابعين ان اهتمام المواقع العالمية باللغة العربية يأتي بعد ازدياد* 
*المستخدمين العرب للأنترنت, حيث ذكرت إحصائية موقع "إن سايد فيس بوك"*
*المتخصص في شؤون الشبكة "إن عدد أعضاء شبكة الفيس بوك من الدول العربية* 
*خلال الأشهر الماضية كان يتراوح بين16 و18 مليون عضو، بما يقدر بنصف*
*مستخدمي الإنترنت العرب"، وحققت "اللغة العربية" أعلى معدل نمو 18 % ،*
*في شهر أغسطس الماضي وتلتها اللغة البرتغالية بمعدل 11 % وهو مما جعل* 
*المواقع العالمية تهتم وتتجه الى المستخدم العربي .*  

*ولمن لا تظهر لديهم العربية تلقائياً* 
*عمل الآتي* 
*اذهب إلى آخر الصفحة واضغط على* 
*********
* 
*اختر العربية* 
**

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا اخترتها مبرووك للعالم العربي

----------


## رعد العقول

مشكور
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمود يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ورده السعاده

يعطيك الف عافيه هدوئه شكرا كتير.. :Bl (26):

----------

